# Parting out S1 Philips lifetime



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm parting out an S1 Philips that has lifetime. The phone line is bad on the MB. The power supply is in good shape. No hard drive. Shipping for the whole box would be $20. Shipping for just the power supply would be $10. Shipping for just the MB would be $10. If interested in any or all of it send me a PM with an offer.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

so with a turbonet card and hard drive it would be a good box?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

replaytv said:


> so with a turbonet card and hard drive it would be a good box?


Or an external modem.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

replaytv said:


> so with a turbonet card and hard drive it would be a good box?





unitron said:


> Or an external modem.


Yes. I could throw in an old, but working, 40GB drive if anyone really wanted it. It had a Turbonet card and a larger drive but the card has been sold and the drive is going into another box. In other words, it was working fine until I recently took it offline.


----------



## MikeLobby (Jan 4, 2002)

Is the MB still available?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lillevig said:


> I'm parting out an S1 Philips that has lifetime. The phone line is bad on the MB. The power supply is in good shape. No hard drive. Shipping for the whole box would be $20. Shipping for just the power supply would be $10. Shipping for just the MB would be $10. If interested in any or all of it send me a PM with an offer.


Can we assume that's a purchased too late to be transferrable lifetime sub?


----------

